# Fuller's "Precession": Effects at 90 degrees from action



## grappling_mandala (Jul 30, 2004)

The following quote is from the late Buckminster Fuller. I've been researching his 'synergetics' and I think this is a significant principle for the martial artist to understand. Buckminster writes about effects that occur 90 degrees from the path of intention... 

"The greatest lesson that nature is now trying to teach humanity is that when the bumblebee goes after its honey, it inadvertently pollinizes the vegetation, which polliniazation, accomplished at 90 degrees to the bumblebees aimed activity, constitues part of the linkup of the great ecological regenation of the capability of terrestrial vegetation to impound upon our planet enough of the suns radiation energy to support regeneration of life on our planet, possibly in turn to support the continuation of humans, whos minds are uniquely capable of discoving some of the eternal laws of universe and therby to serve as local universe problem solvers in local maintenance of the integrity of eternal regeneration of the universe...

...The big lession then, is called precession. The 90 degree resultants of the interaction of forces in universe teach humanity that what it thought were the side effects are the main effects, and vice versa. "

R. Buckminster Fuller "Intuition" pg.96


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 30, 2004)

Interesting quote... Thanks


----------

